# Pixel looses her best friend tomorrow :(



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

RIP Sadie! She survived 5 mo with chemo...5 great months she wouldnt have had without it







i know she isn't a malt but Pixel spent everyday upfront at work with her. She is one of the receptionist's dogs. Pixel knew Sadie wasn't doing too well today. She stayed by her side all day, giving her kisses and just watching over her. Pixel and Sadie have an unusual relationship. Sadie never liked other dogs but she likes Pixel. She has even stood b/w Pixel and another dog that was jumping at Pixel to protect her. their friendship was one in a million.







i know pixel will miss her. Looks like Parker will have to come to work the rest of the week after tomorrow.







so at noon tomorrow have Sadie and her family in ur thoughts please. Sadie's mom's father is also dying of cancer up north so it is a difficult time for her.







I love ya sadie bell!!!


















[attachment=20370:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww...that is such a sad story. We will certainly remember Sadie's family tomorrow. Poor Pixel....she is gonna be lonely at work.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness - Sadie has such a sweet face and very soulful eyes. Did you take those pictures Jaimie? They're beautiful. I will be thinking about Sadie and her family tomorrow. I'm sorry sweet Pixel will be without her partner in crime.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Awww, that's so sad.









My thoughts and prayers will be with Sadie and her family tomorrow, and with Pixel and the rest of you who knew Sadie well.

Rest in Peace dear Sadie.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That just made my heart hurt














Sadie will no longer be in pain. She was lucky to have had such a great friend in Pixel! We will be thinking of Sadie and family tomorrow! May she RIP forever







So sorry for the loss you are going through!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

So many tears in my eyes as I look at this sweet face.








What a loving picture to have.








I hope Pixel and everyone will be ok.








It looks like at least Sadie got to spend her last days in a very loving environment.
I will lite a candle for Sadie at noon tomorrow, please tell her and her mom...















Jamie I know this must be hard for you too.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes i took sadie's portriats for xmas when we didnt know how long she would be around. i diagnosed her with anal sac adenosarcoma in september ..it had already spread to her bone marrow and spleen...and they said maybe 3mo with chemo..so her mom called me her miracle doctor..and i said no she was a miracle dog when she made it past 3 months! her mom has been a great friend so yes this will be hard..like putting my best friend's dog to sleep. but she wouldn't want ne one else to do it so i wouldn't have it ne other way


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh what a beautiful, and loving face! This just is so sad...I hate that anyone has to face this terrible time of saying good-bye to a beloved pet!

Jamie would you give this poem to Sadie's Mom? and please tell her how sorry I am

FLY PRECIOUS ONE

Fly, fly precious one.
Your endless journey has begun.

Take your gentle happiness,
far too beautiful for this.

Cross over to the other shore,
where there is peace forevermore.

But hold this mem'ry bittersweet,
until we meet.

Fly, fly do not fear.
Don't waste a breath, don't shed a tear.

Your heart is pure, your soul is free,
be on your way, don't wait for me.

Above the universe you'll climb,
on beyond the hands of time

The moon will rise, the sun will set,
but I won't forget.

Fly, fly little wing.
Fly where only angels sing.

Fly away, the time is right
Go now...find the light.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jaimie, I don't know how you do it. It takes an extraordinary amount of love and caring to be able to send this darling to her new home. Sadie and her family will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no







I'm so sorry







I remember that picture when you posted it before. This is so sad







I'll be thinking about you guys and praying tomorrow.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaimie, I'm so glad that Sadie and her mom has you there for them as such a wonderful friend. I'm sure this will be hard for you, too. I'll be keeping all of you in my thoughts tomorrow. This is so sad, but I'm glad Sadie had those five months that you gave to her. She is very beautiful. I know Pixel will miss her, too.







to all.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Oh my goodness - Sadie has such a sweet face and very soulful eyes.[/B]


. 

Yes...those were my thoughts. Beautiful baby going to the bridge.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

One of the best things about you Jaimie, is that you DO get personally involved. Your friend Nicole is lucky that she and Sadie will have you there as Sadie begins her journey. And the beautiful pictures will bring her comfort to no end.

Godspeed Sadie......


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of this beautiful dog . Pixel will have a wondrous guardian angel over at rainbow bridge . Good bye Sadie . Sarah


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good bye to Sadie. God bless your family.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sadie, rest in peace sweet baby. Bless you Jamie.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

My prayers goes out to all that was touched by Sadie.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that is so sad, but so good that you can be there for them.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.







Sadie, her family, you & Pixel, will all be in my thoughts & prayers today. Rest in Peace sweet Sadie.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry, rest in peace sweet Sadie, my thoughts and prayers go out to her family


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, that is just sooo sad.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats so sad. My thoughts are with her.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwww!!!! So sad!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Rest in peace, sweet Sadie.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor thing, I hope she finds great comfort.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Prayers being sent to Sadie and her family today. 

Bless you Jamie for being able to give this baby the final last act of love.























Lynda


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

It is so hard to lose a pet. I will have Sadie and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Chloes-Mom (Mar 9, 2007)

My Thoughts & Prayers are with you, your family & friends. Take comfort in knowing that Sadie will be forever loved & remembered always.

Take Good Care! *hugs*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How very sad





















I am so sorry for your loss--even though it is not your dog, I can imagine everyone there will be feeling tremendous loss.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I was glad to be there for my friend, but it was one of the hardest euthanasias i have had to do









here is Pixel and her poor sick friend and their last morning together











[attachment=20386:attachment] 



[attachment=20387:attachment]



[attachment=20388:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Those pictures of them together this morning made me tear up. Rest in peace, precious Sadie.







Sadie's family is in my prayers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I wish you didn't have to do this ever. but unfortunately it's part of being a doctor. you save way more dogs everyday but it is still very hard even though she is going into a better place. Pixel looks so sad


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How sad about Sadie. Sadie's family and friends have been in my thoughts and prayers today!



Joy


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

That is sooo sad!







I will definitely be keeping all of them in my prayers! And Sadie is gorgeous!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh those pictures say it all, it's like Pixel was saying goodbye to her dear friend Sadie, what a very sad morning it must have been for you too Jaimie, your friends are so lucky to have you there to help them through this very sad day


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Pixel really looks like she knows!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Geez! Those photos are sad......


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

What a sweet dog.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

RIP Sadie







What expressive eyes. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh those photos really "got" to me!!! Jamie, it has to have been a terribly emotional time for you today as well. I'm sure it was such a great comfort to your friend to have you there , to have you send Sadie on her journey to the bridge...especially knowing the compassion and personal caring you have for little Sadie.
Hope you can allow yourself some "Jamie" time tonight and .. just be good to "Jamie".... you've had a rough day!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so sorry you had to do go thru that. I know what you mean about Pixel & Sadie hitting it off so well. My former neighbors furbaby Pepper & my Zoe were the same way. It is a rare & precious thing.</span>


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I"m so sorry about Sadie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nobody could read this post and not cry. ....and I just got back from the viewing of a very dear friend.







what a day. I'm sorry. This is all too much. I'll post again later.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Jaimie I am so sorry


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jaimie. Those pictures are precious.

Rest in peace, Sadie.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

rip, sweet sadie.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Jamie









Cathy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie and Pixel,



We are so sorry to hear about Sadie... and hope your hearts heal swiftly.



Love to all,

Melanie


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

So sad. I'll have all in my prayers.


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

Im soooo sorry to hear that. It actually made me tear up.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

RIP Sadie


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jaimie,
I am so sorry. You are an amazing person to be able to do the things that you must do at times. It is the heart in you and those like you that make me realize that there is still some good in this world.

Pixel,
Somehow you seem to know that you need to say goodbye to your dear friend. I hope your grief can be short as you know that your precious friend Sadie will never hurt again and someday you will see her at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How heartbreaking to see those final pics...words are very hard to find...God bless you, Jaimie, during this difficult time. I think you are truly amazing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pixel looks like a sweet little caring nurse. RIP Sadie. 










To you Jaimie.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh my Gosh..this is so heartbreaking. What beautiful pictures. In the last 2 pixel seems sad for Sadie, perhaps Pixel knew this was the end? I'm so sorry for the loss. 



> I was glad to be there for my friend, but it was one of the hardest euthanasias i have had to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Those pictures are just...









So sorry about Sadie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh Jaimie I'm so sorry to hear this. I've been doing good today but here come the tears again. You are so special. I will be praying for all of you. You are so giving and kind to everyone may God Bless you!







Let us know how Pixel and Sadie's family are doing. I need to get on here more so I can keep up. I want to move where you are. What the heck I'm not happy here except with my doctors.
Hang in thre my friend. Maybe you could find me a job near you whn my health returns. I don't need much just Bella. Ha!
My 3 sisters moved and my mom is in Florida so I would just have to go back to work.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those pictures are just precious.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*It is always so very hard to lose a pet...my heart and prayers to Sadie and her family. You are one of a kind, Jaimie.....*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

RIP Saddie









Jaimie, you have a very special heart, it must have been a difficult day for you - I hope Parker & Pixel are giving you some extra special hugs & kisses


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

This is a very sweet story. I hope Pixel isn't too sad after Sadie is gone. There is no way anyone could convince me that dogs don't think or feel things.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I was glad to be there for my friend, but it was one of the hardest euthanasias i have had to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last picture broke my heart





















RIP Sadie! You'll be missed!


----------

